# Giant inflatable gorilla causes fire



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's some monkey business!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100129/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_gorilla_fire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if it was carrying an inflatable Fay Wray?


----------

